# Hello, this is peter trisonic



## trisonic (May 24, 2008)

Hi, Fred suggested I join so here I am!

I'm known by peter trisonic but call me Pete.
I spent 30 years in the music business mostly with Decca Records UK and then EMI.
Strictly speaking I'm a rock guitarist but have got into digital composing this year, kind of quasi-classical. I've done work already on two Soundtracks for the Tisch/NYU Film School.
It's a good outlet for my creativity.
Later, Pete.


----------



## Reegs (May 24, 2008)

Hi Pete,

Welcome!

Best,
Reegs


----------



## trisonic (May 24, 2008)

Thanks, Reegs! 
Pleasure to "meet" you.

Best, Pete.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 24, 2008)

Welcome to VI Pete! I've never heard of you before - have we met?  (The Gear Page sends over one of their own.)

Glad to have you here! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## trisonic (May 24, 2008)

Er., someone by the name of Fred Russ invited me over here from TGP. You contributed to my "One Soldier's Death" thread today......????

Maybe I'm mistaken; it has been a long day and I have painted my deck........

Best, Pete.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 24, 2008)

No worries Pete - that was me!  

Welcome!


----------



## Blackster (May 25, 2008)

Hi Pete,

welcome  ... enjoy this place!

Greetings from Munich,

Blackster


----------



## trisonic (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi! Are you ScoreDog over there?
Anyway thanks for the welcome - that's now three people I know here (under different names)!

Best, Pete.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 10, 2008)

how could you tell?!


----------



## trisonic (Jul 14, 2008)

My middle name is not Sherlock for nothing, you dog......

Best, Pete.


----------



## ToneZappa (Aug 15, 2008)

trisonic @ Mon Jul 14 said:


> My middle name is not Sherlock for nothing, you dog......
> 
> Best, Pete.



Hello "Sherlock".............. Us TGPers must stick together in this place (_safety in numbers and all that_) Hope you are busy etc. 

Regards from across the big pond...................Bub. >8o


----------

